# Horse confo. critiques



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Could you critique these horses? They were possible buys and I was just wondering which one of these would have been the best conformation wise. Which is the best? Worst? Also critique my horse at the end. Thanks!







Amano, 16 hh Quarter horse







Jackie, 16.2 hh Appendix QH







Maiden Dresser, 16 hh Appendix QH







One Stripe, 16.2 hh Appendix QH







Sketch, 16.1 hh Appendix QH







Ace, 15.3 hh Quarter horse


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The first and second one are the best, IMO. I prefer the second one to the first one, however.

I can go into detail, if you'd like, but honestly, the ones other than the first two aren't even worth look at, IMHO.

As far as worst confo, it's a tie between the fourth and fifth ones.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the 2nd one best. His back might be a tad bit long but I'd really like to see better pictures of him. I can't even distinguish the front legs because of the lighting/his color.

I wouldn't give a 2nd look at the chestnut. His conformation is just...bad. 

I'm going to guess your looking for an english prospect?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I was looking, I now have a horse, he's the last picture. These were prospects a few months ago, and I was just wondering which of them would have been the best.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I wouldn't give a 2nd look at the chestnut. His conformation is just...bad.


Which chestnut? The first one? Why do you say his confo is bad? I'm curious because it seems like you're seeing something I'm not.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

That paint has some longggg legs!!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Which chestnut? The first one? Why do you say his confo is bad? I'm curious because it seems like you're seeing something I'm not.


is the first one a chestnut? it looks like it has black feet and a black tail haha


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

My opinions...
Amano is very nicely built, uphill, balanced, good muscle
Jackie is also very nicely built, best confo. of them all, lean yet muscular
Maiden Dresser is okay, kinda thin
One Stripe is okay too, a little thin/lanky, looks more like a TB
Sketch doesn't look that great, bad feet/pastern angles, weak
Ace is pretty good, nicely muscled, could be a little thicker behind, good legs, pretty balanced


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Which chestnut? The first one? Why do you say his confo is bad? I'm curious because it seems like you're seeing something I'm not.


He's bay...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

aggiegirl14 said:


> is the first one a chestnut? it looks like it has black feet and a black tail haha


I'm on the fence whether that's a bay or a chestnut, to be honest. Most bays I've seen have had much more black than that on their legs. He almost looks like he could be a dun (which is possible, since he's an appendix).

If LaPorte is talking about that bright chestnut toward the bottom, yes, I agree. Run the other way from that one! :shock:


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

The chestnut does not have good confo, but I watched a video of him and he moved very well.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

#1 would have been my first choice. Second choice would be a tie between the 2nd and last horses. It would have depended on their personalities almost as much as their conformation


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Can you guys please go into detail about the Chestnut's confo? I'm very new to confo critiquing & I'm curious at to what you guys are seeing. Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> The chestnut does not have good confo, but I watched a video of him and he moved very well.


Doesn't matter how well he moved...those legs couldn't stand up to much before breaking down completely. His legs are scary, to be honest.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

The first horse was so sweet, I never met the 2nd, 3rd, or 5th, the 4th was okay, pretty spirited.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Doesn't matter how well he moved...those legs couldn't stand up to much before breaking down completely. His legs are scary, to be honest.


Yes, I do have to agree with that.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay, I see the legs (EEK) anything else??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

His feet and legs are bad. He looks weak over his loin area. His neck looks a bit thin.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

howrsegirl123;1446505[IMG said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/5ev94y.jpg[/IMG]Sketch, 16.1 hh Appendix QH





WesternBella said:


> Can you guys please go into detail about the Chestnut's confo? I'm very new to confo critiquing & I'm curious at to what you guys are seeing. Thank you!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's tied in behind the knee, which means the strength of his flexor tendons is greatly diminished and making him prone to tendon injuries. He's also cut out under the hock, which will make him more prone to arthritis and hock injury later on. I just don't like his whole hind end, in general. He looks like he has a fairly flat hip, which would make it hard for him to engage his hind end. He's very straight through the stifle and appears cat-hammed, which results in insufficient power.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Which chestnut? The first one? Why do you say his confo is bad? I'm curious because it seems like you're seeing something I'm not.


The first horse is a bay. The 5th horse is the one I'm talking about. The really BRIGHT chestnut. "Sketch"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> The first horse is a bay. The 5th horse is the one I'm talking about. The really BRIGHT chestnut. "Sketch"


Can I plead blindness? lol My eyes are doing wonky things tonight with colors.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I suppose I'll let it slide... ;-)


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll take the One Stripe horse. I like the dainty quality and the naturally lower headset.


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm happy you've found a horse. But I have to ask...I noticed you live in Hazel? I go to MSU and I can NEVER find horses like this. What site do you use/what state do you search?!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

OnTheBit said:


> I'm happy you've found a horse. But I have to ask...I noticed you live in Hazel? I go to MSU and I can NEVER find horses like this. What site do you use/what state do you search?!


Well, these weren't really too close to around here. I bought my horse in Murfreesboro; one was in Clarksville, another in Ohio, Memphis, middle Illinois...I used a lot of different sites but I liked Equine.com and Dream Horse the best. I was really looking for one within about 200 miles, but sometimes I would have to search farther to find something! Ace I never actually found on a website, but by word of mouth from another girl who I talked to about a horse who knew the people who had Ace. But it was very hard to find good horses; of the hundreds I found only a couple were close enough to go look at.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

#2 and #6 would have been my picks. Both are really well balanced and have the nicest hind/front ends.
#4 is lovely but holy smokes look at those hind legs!
#5 are comes in fourth, he's pretty long and thin and missing some bone.
#1 is probably better lookin than that shot, he looks like he's standing on a slope and I can't judge him from that shot.
#3 comes in last, he's kind of a mess.

Fun!

Edit, took a closer look at the chestnut and thought different.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol the first horse is a Bay, its called a Wild bay which restricts the black even further down the leg. i REALLY like the first bay the best. and then the 2nd. the last horse isnt all the bad in my opinion either.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> I'll take the One Stripe horse. I like the dainty quality and the naturally lower headset.


Unfortunately, One Stripe's hind legs are so incredibly posty that s/he'd have a hard time in just about any discipline. That horse will be more prone to bog and bone spavin. Also, it will have a difficult time using its lower back, thereby reducing the power and swing of the leg. This is another one of those conformational faults that leads the horse to breaking down much more easily than a horse with more correct conformation.


----------

